# Candidate for the ignorant?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The news just said that Obama is timing things so that people watching the Olympics and who pay little attention to politics will hear him. What does this tell you.?

People who pay little attention to politics = political ignorant
So what's that tell you?

That tells me if you are short on substance you exploit the politically stupid. What else can it mean? You target your audience right? So if you target people who don't know much ???? Well?

I think this speaks volumes on what Obama has to offer. The political ignorant can be led to believe that he is of substance. That he really is for the middle class.

Well actually he is for the middle class, the world middle class. He will be happy when one in ten own a car, farmers squeak out a living on 10 acres. Fertilizing their fields will be using the fields for a family bathroom. Hyperbole, but scary when you consider how far down hill we could go. His plan will bankrupt those evil companies that provide jobs and drive the remaining over seas. How hard can he tax the remaining to pay the 25% unemployed. I seriously believe if he could achieve his objective it would be tax until the government takes everything then distribute it evenly throughout the world.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Plainsman ...

You might recall the notion was floated just recently by the Democrat Leadership that the American Oil Industry should be taken over by the Federal Government.

Not a difficult thing to get the politically ignorant to agree to when they are told most every oil producing country in the World has "Nationalized Oil" ... and they are already telling those politically ignorant folks America needs to be more like the rest of the World.

Since early on in the 20th Century Americans have been taught (by the policies of the Liberals) the Constitution has no real meaning today.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman you are fanning the flames of ignorance with that hysteria. You call it hyperbole, but it is actually much more insidious than that...

food for thought.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Since early on in the 20th Century Americans have been taught (by the policies of the Liberals) the Constitution has no real meaning today.


Actually they continually tell us that the constitution is a living document. If they ever get the presidency, the supreme court, and the congress that living document will need life support.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> insidious


Is that bad? :justanangel:

Seriously, I think Obama could turn us into a third world nation. His plans of redistribution of wealth through the United Nations is even more insidious than Stalin's plan for Russia. Redistribution of wealth at the levels Obama would like is not socialism it is communism. Obama can pull of this plan if people have become lazy enough to think they can get a free lunch. It will collapse the economy first and the nation second. His world poverty plan through the United Nations is insane.

I am not name calling, I am not trying to get people excited for nothing. With each day his lunacy is more alarming. Pastor Wright was just the tip of the iceberg, but with all the facts the love fest for "the one" continues.

I am having so much fun, but with Oboma it's so easy I feel like I am cheating. :toofunny:

OOOOObama :bowdown: OOOObama :bowdown: OOOOObama :bowdown: OK everybody sing it to the tune of Richie Valens old song Oh Donna, 

:stirpot: mmmmmmm a big pot hyperbole with just a touch of insidious. Anyone want a taste?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

kind of like a tax rebate........for the 10 million people who don't pay taxes in this country.....wow, move over, i want to get on the wagon and take a free ride, instead of pulling the damn thing!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> kind of like a tax rebate........for the 10 million people who don't pay taxes in this country.....wow, move over, i want to get on the wagon and take a free ride, instead of pulling the damn thing!


I think you're being very forgiving in your remark there.

Non-farm workers are numbering near 140,000,000 ... then when you figure in that 50% of the workers pay less than 3% of the taxes, that's about the same as nothing and many more than 10 million paying none.

Now you might be referring to folks who literally don't work and are totally on the welfare dole ... but the point here is the ignorance runs very, very deep and while some of those folks might be trying to pull themselves up into the American Dream and simply have not yet arrived ...

Many have simply settled for mediocrity and as ignorant as they are regarding the principles the Nation was found upon ... in one way they aren't so ignorant at all.

They have learned they can vote themselves money ... as was predicted by Benjamin Franklin some 225 years ago.

When the people find that they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the republic.
-- Benjamin Franklin


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

you said a mouthfull decoydummy... all so true. how many can i feed with my $40-50,000 taxes i'll pay next year? it sux to no end!!

good write man!!

oh yeah I forgot to add I am even more ignorant than those on welfare who are watching the Olympics. :lol:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

buckseye ... I can tell you this ...

I don't hold Polititians responsible for the ills of America today. I hold the American people responsible.

You might notice I did not once in this thread (in two posts) refer to Obama. Obama is a symptom of the ignorance of the American People. I hesitate to even entertain the thought of Obama, Reid and Pelosie having whole power over even a short portion of America's history.

Ben Frankilin and his contemporaries knew exactly what to be fearful of ... and we are the witnesses of their fears coming to fruition.

They knew full well that deviation from the principles James Madison ink into perpituity ... would result in failure of their experiment with Democracy.

I could ramble on ... but I'll finish for now


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

ryan, you never answered my question.
honestly why are you voting for obama?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> ryan, you never answered my question.
> honestly why are you voting for obama?


:huh:

I never said I was...

It has just been insinuated here by some uninformed types that I am liberal or Democrat.

I doubt I'll vote for either of them. As I've said before, it doesn't matter how I vote in my state, as the election has already been sewn up.

As I've often discussed here in the past, I'm much more aligned with the political ideology of a *Conservative Liberal* Go check out this link if you want to know my leanings, by reading the "idology" section. As I've also mentioned, you can go vist the *Cato Institute website, *which also is in line with my thoughts.

In regards to Obama vs McCain, I don't like either of them. They are both dangerous in their own ways. I think I've pointed out faults of both of them at some point. Obama's relative inexperience in foreign affairs vs McCain's flash temper and senility. Both are losing options.

Ryan


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I don't hold Polititians responsible for the ills of America today. I hold the American people responsible


.

True in a way, if we would vote term limits in and some other stuff we could get a grip on the throats of the elected. :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> It has just been insinuated here by some uninformed types that I am liberal or Democrat.
> 
> Ryan


If it quacks like a duck...........


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> I doubt I'll vote for either of them. As I've said before, it doesn't matter how I vote in my state, as the election has already been sewn up.
> Ryan


If you don't vote then why are you bothering us with your tasty nuggets of information that you find?

If you are not going to vote, then you are part of the problem.

If you are not going to vote, then I do not want to see another 'political' post from you one way or the other after the election.

See, that is the problem with some people. Sit back and cast stones and cause controversy but do nothing to 'help' the situation.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt I'll vote for either of them. As I've said before, it doesn't matter how I vote in my state, as the election has already been sewn up.
> ...


Heck if that was the bar to post, alot of folks here shouldn't be on here. Alot of races are decided in North Dakota by wide margins due to races not being competitive. Let's face it... Republicans in Washington don't get very far on this side of the mountain.

I never said I wouldn't vote. I said it didn't matter who I voted for President. I will still vote for the state/local elections.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > R y a n said:
> ...


Ryan, obviously you spin so fast you forget what you have said already!

You make me laugh and cry with your constant flipping and flopping and bu11sh1t! You make so much crap up you forget what you have posted so I put both of your EXACT posts in bold to help you remember.

You must have studied under William Jefferson Clinton hisself to have a memorey like that!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> Ryan, obviously you spin so fast you forget what you have said already!
> 
> You make me laugh and cry with your constant flipping and flopping and bu11sh1t! You make so much crap up you forget what you have posted so I put both of your EXACT posts in bold to help you remember.


:huh:

read my post again. I said I wouldn't vote either of them into office. I won't bother voting for a _President_, as my state has already been decided, as we use an electoral college system of voting rather than a popular vote.

Therefore my position has remained constant. Go back and check.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> read my post again. I said I wouldn't vote either of them into office. I won't bother voting for a _President_, as my state has already been decided, as we use an electoral college system of voting rather than a popular vote.
> 
> Therefore my position has remained constant. Go back and check.


So way NOT what you 'said' Here, I'll try to help you my liberal flip-flopping friend...

Do NOT READ the following...COUNT the letters and see if they are the same:

*R Y A N wrote:*


> I said I wouldn't vote either of them into office. I won't bother voting for a President,





> I doubt I'll vote for either of them.


Spin my friend, spin. I can not wait to hear this now.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Therefore my position has remained constant. Go back and check.


The only consistancy with you is your ability to stay IN-consistant.

Constantly.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I guess I am unable to show you my point. It is right there. This is a great example of how I don't spin something, and am consistent, yet you can't understand.

Let me try it one last way. Not voting does not mean I won't vote at all. It means I will vote for all the offices except President, including state and local. Just because I don't/won't vote for a President does not preclude me from discussing politics.

But who knows... there are many days left until the election. Maybe someone can convince me to want to vote for one of the 2 shmucks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But who knows... there are many days left until the election. Maybe someone can convince me to want to vote for one of the 2 shmucks.


After they pick their vp we will have to choose which two of the four schmucks we have to vote for. Just vote for the one that can do the least damage. Ironic, but that might mean we have to vote for the dumbest one.  Or we might have to guess who will control congress and vote the other party. Or some of you might have to choose between defense and abortion. Some might have to choose between working and a free ride. Some might have to choose between current standard of living and a lower standard of living. Some might have to choose between a sovereign United States and world government. :homer: It's going to be a tough choice ---- not.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Plainsman ...

I'll happily toss all other issues to the wayside in order to strengthen SCOTUS with another "constructionist" Justice or two. That is the "key" to the future of America.

or so it seems to me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DecoyDummy said:


> Plainsman ...
> 
> I'll happily toss all other issues to the wayside in order to strengthen SCOTUS with another "constructionist" Justice or two. That is the "key" to the future of America.
> 
> or so it seems to me.


Don't worry, I'm not using my vote to turn America over to the United Nations so that we can have 21st century slavery.


----------

